# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Ալիկ Ասատրյան

## Արևանուռ

Ալիկ Ասատրյանը ծնունդով Հայաստանի Մեղրիի շրջանի Արևիկ գյուղից է:
Մանկության ու պատանեկության տարիներն ապրել է Ագարակ քաղաքում:
Այժմ բնակվում է Նիդեռլանդների Հաագա քաղաքում:

Որքան իրեն հիշում է՝ մանկությունից միշտ նկարել է, ժամանակի ընթացքում այն դարձել է իր սերը, կիրքը, այնուհետև՝  մասնագիտությունը եւ իր կյանքը .

----------

Lusntag Lusine (11.05.2014), ԿԳԴ (14.05.2014), Ձայնալար (09.05.2014)

----------


## Արևանուռ

«Հունական դիցաբանություն» շարքից

----------

Lusntag Lusine (11.05.2014), ԿԳԴ (14.05.2014), Ձայնալար (09.05.2014)

----------


## Արևանուռ



----------

Lusntag Lusine (11.05.2014), ԿԳԴ (14.05.2014), Ձայնալար (09.05.2014), Ուլուանա (09.05.2014)

----------


## Արևանուռ

Ութ տարուց ավելի է, ինչ Ալիկ Ասատրյանը  իրականացնում է«Վերմեեր և ավելին» (Vermeer and More) նախագիծը: Նկարաշարքն ընդրգրում է 40-ից ավելի ստեղծագործություն սեփական մեկնաբանությամբ` Յան Վերմեերի հայտնի «Մարգարտյա ականջօղով աղջիկը» հայտնի կտավի հիման վրա:
Այստեղ կարող եք կարդալ Անուշ Քոչարյանի հայցազրույցը նկարչի հետ:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (11.05.2014), Ձայնալար (09.05.2014), Ուլուանա (09.05.2014)

----------


## Արևանուռ



----------

Lusntag Lusine (11.05.2014), Ձայնալար (09.05.2014), Ուլուանա (09.05.2014)

----------


## Արևանուռ

1991  թվականին Ալիկը նկարահանել է իր առաջին կարճամետրաժ  Ավլոս ֆիլմը, գլխավոր դերում՝ Մարինե Պետրոսյան

----------

Lusntag Lusine (11.05.2014), ԿԳԴ (14.05.2014)

----------


## Արևանուռ

սրբապատկերներ փայտի վրաշ 1995 թվական



[/IMG]

----------

ԿԳԴ (14.05.2014)

----------

